# JDgreen18 lawn journal 2021...Fall Reno kbg Blueberry monostand



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

It's been 9 months since my house got hit with a tornado. ATM mostly everything with the house is done, still a few odds and ends I have to complete. I have been starting to focus on the outside. Backyard is in good shape, last years reno to the left of my driveway is going kinda slow but starting to look better. The front yard I had to fix a bit but I think it will bounce back. The 7k sf to the right of my driveway needs a reno, it is mostly destroyed from trees, stumps grinded etc. I have to do some irrigation work adding zones and redoing some others. My plan is to do a fall seeding. I took a few shots of the back more pics will follow...
BTW these stripes are with my new mower no checkmate roller..I did order the conversion to use my current roller on the new mower. 





New mower JD 950m 60" deck


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

More pics..
Front yard




Last year reno


This year fall reno


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's good that all the big repairs are done. That's the important stuff. Now you get to keep working on the yard stuff to get back to where it was in 2019 eventually. I hate redoing destroyed yards, too, but it happens sometimes. Hopefully you never have a run-in with the weather again.

You get to use that great, new mower!

Did you find those rotor nozzles yet that I told you about?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fall reno preparation list...

This fall I will be doing a reno on about 7.5ksf going down my driveway. I currently have irrigation about half way down so expanding the irrigation system will be first. By the end of June I would like to kill all exsiting turf, then bring in some topsoil to level out where all the trees damage is. 
As far as seed I was thinking of doing all tttf maybe even a monostand but I think im going to do a 180 and do a monostand KBG. I have been researching cultivars for my area and came up with a short list..this will not be a reel mowed turf but I would like to keep it nice and tight at 2-2.5" 
Blueberry I think this is my #1 choice 
Bluebank I really like this as well 
Everest rated high in NE
Bewitched rated high in everything lol 
Mazama seemed to rate higher in the transition zone than NE
If anyone has any experience with these as a monostand please share you experience.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

I have ~1,500 sqft test plots of 3 year old bewitched and 1 year old bluebank. Both maintained with a rotary at 2-2.5" without irrigation- just an occasional sprinkler.

The density and aggresiveness of the bewitched is absolutely incredible. I've noticed some leaf spot/melting out in that area that strangely didn't hit the nomix next to it as hard. Not sure if it's something I did or if you've delt with it in your mix, but I believe @ken-n-nancy and some others have had a similar experience with it in the more northern states. I generally wasn't impressed with it until it really took off in year 2-3. (Granted, I haven't babied it like I could have.)

The Bluebank is still a baby, but so far that's where my vote would go between the two. The color already looks nicer than the bewitched - slightly darker than the 3 year old bewitched. It also looks a tad more blue-green. Might be the age, but I like the leaf texture better than bewitched at this point. A lot of the bluebank reno's I've seen on this forum from New Jersey are looking great as well.

Wish I had a few more years to give you better info.

Blueberry and mazama are the other test plots that i wanted to run before I jump into a full reno. So I'll be following your reno closely.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@JDgreen18 I came up with exactly the same list but my vote went with Bluebank and Mazama. If it was a mono I would go with Bluebank purely due to a newer cultivar and I dont need shade tolerance.

@synergy0852 and @OnTheLawn have a mono stand of mazama. You know the peeps with Bluebank @JerseyGreens


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> @JDgreen18 I came up with exactly the same list but my vote went with Bluebank and Mazama. If it was a mono I would go with Bluebank purely due to a newer cultivar and I dont need shade tolerance.
> 
> @synergy0852 and @OnTheLawn have a mono stand of mazama. You know the peeps with Bluebank @JerseyGreens


I have used mazama in a mix with bewitched and bluebank plus tttf cultivars so I don't know how good it did individually...that being said it rates better in the transition zone than the NE. I like Bluebank too it will probably be Blueberry or Bluebank


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Been researching more and have decided to add Prosperity to my list...rated excellent in the NE dark color and has pretty good spring green up. I'm also taking Everest and Mazama off the list.
So my new list is 
Blueberry
Prosperity 
Bluebank
Bewitched
Since this is my front yard I really like the idea of an early (for kbg) spring green up so that favors blueberry & prosperity.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure if you're thinking of blending the two. It could be done, but I'm pretty sure Blueberry is a faster grower and Prosperity a somewhat slower one. So it might get more uneven than a mono of one or the other would.

Prosperity has been around forever (ok, not quite) and is proven. It would be one of my personal top choices if doing a Reno, personally. Also, Prosperity is a compact America type that is also highly related to Midnight KBG as well (similar to Mazama).

If I were to blend two, it would be Mazama and Prosperity, because they probably look and grow similarly.

Fairly early Spring greenup, dark color, medium to high density, lowish growth rate, very high Powdery Mildew resistance, good to excellent Summer Patch resistance, good drought tolerance. It would fit right in with the blends that Quinnipiac uses on their grounds, if you've ever seen them, which are flat and level with good drainage, mowed at 2-3 inches with big mowers, and fertilized in the Summer and get some traffic from events. I know they've used compact types in some of their seed and sod; I think they had Touchdown, Jumpstart, and maybe Mercury in some of their seed years ago.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/prosperity_bg.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiVv4iGioHxAhXlTN8KHfibBmsQFjADegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw3oYmlzcvq5Lz-gv-ALZmiR


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green the reason for dropping mazama is its not rated as high in the NE as the ones on my list...it is an excellent cultivar tho. I was trying to pick cultivars with the highest rating in our area. 
At this point I know it's going to be all kbg but I'm not ruling out having 2 or 3 cultivars.

Most important to me is 
Color
Consistent leaf size
Rated high in NE
Good disease resistance 
Drought tolerance, even tho it will be irrigated.
Growth habit
Spring green up


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You could use also Prosperity and Midnight if blending and trying to avoid Mazama. Maybe a third (e.g. a compact type), but be careful...it might change the consistency since you sacrifice consistency for genetic diversity.

I've never heard anyone complain about MAZAMA in NE. Hart seed in Wethersfield sells a lot of it.

Prosperity consistently tops the list over the years in most places, in the upper portion of the ratings.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I made my decision...I am going all Blueberry....I ordered my seed today


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> I made my decision...I am going all Blueberry....I ordered my seed today


Where are you getting it from?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > I made my decision...I am going all Blueberry....I ordered my seed today
> ...


United seed


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > JDgreen18 said:
> ...


United is great. Post the label someday, if you can.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yesterday I picked up most of rhe supplies I will need to extend my irrigation. I used my backhoe to start trenching. I did about 200' before the rain started.
Currently I have a 24 zone hydrowise controller(fixed) I am using 20 of them. I thought I might be able to get away with only 4 more zones but after flagging it out I need prolly 6. I think I'm going to run this new area (for now anyway) from my old hunter pc controller.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Check out the various expansion modules Hunter has (for non-fixed controller versions). They came out with (or are soon) another one. Also, if your Pro-C is 2014 or newer, you can upgrade the faceplate with an HPC to make it a Pro-C Hydrawise (doesn't affect the back end).

You have a backhoe? Lol.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Check out the various expansion modules Hunter has (for non-fixed controller versions). They came out with (or are soon) another one. Also, if your Pro-C is 2014 or newer, you can upgrade the faceplate with an HPC to make it a Pro-C Hydrawise (doesn't affect the back end).
> 
> You have a backhoe? Lol.


I didn't realize they had a Wi-Fi upgrade for my pro c its def newer than 2014. I'm going to look into this. 
My John Deere 1025r has a backhoe attachment.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's a slick looking tractor.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green I got my seed today...
I also potted some seed today to check germination


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @Green I got my seed today...
> I also potted some seed today to check germination


Very nice. Chance of Poa Triv should be very low with sod quality. Did you order off the site, or call them? I usually do better calling; one time the inventory online was wrong. It said they had over 1,000 lbs of something, but actually only had 5 left.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green I called first to ask them some questions, then ordered it online. They dont post the tags online so I wanted to verify quality before I ordered. He said everything they have In stock right now is blue tag...i was pleasantly surprised to get sod quality.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today I finished most of the trenching for the irrigation. Hoping to get this done this week, bring in topsoil next week, level then glyphosate.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Germination in 6 days on the seed I planted in a pot. Can you find them lol.


Tomorrow I am starting my irrigation install.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

I did the exact same thing with Mazama, Blueberry and Award but in a bowl. The Mazama germinated a day or 2 ahead of the BB and the Award a few days after. Curiously, the Award was a few shades darker than both the BB and Mazama. I did feed all of them some fert and iron a few days after germination.

Also got my BB from United as well as the Midnight. High quality stuff according to the label.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 10 for the potted Blueberry kbg seed...


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Irrigation install is all but done. Just have to wire it up to the panel. Next is to get some dirt and prepare the seed bed. I took a quick pic of my irrigation box...


I also mowed and figured it's been a while since I posted any lawn pics....here's my last years reno


And my backyard


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good! Those big ol stripes are cool!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Butter said:


> Looking good! Those big ol stripes are cool!


Thanks....Yeah thats from my new JD950m with a 60" deck


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Irrigation install is complete, today I got 20 yards of topsoil. I spread it out and started to level. Still need to spend more time on the grade but it's getting there.
I should be able to give it the final grade tomorrow and then glyphosate the area.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What's the idea behind doing the soil first, and then spraying? I would think some of the grass would be covered by a thin layer of soil and the glyphosate wouldn't hit it.

By the way, do you have a mower attachment for the tractor?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> What's the idea behind doing the soil first, and then spraying? I would think some of the grass would be covered by a thin layer of soil and the glyphosate wouldn't hit it.
> 
> By the way, do you have a mower attachment for the tractor?


Most of the dirt areas the grass was removed either by trenching for irrigation or from the landscape rake prior to spreading the dirt. 
My plan is to spray now then again in a few weeks and again before seed down. I have at least 5 weeks before I seed.
I didn't get the drive over mower, to me with my property its a waste of money. Think about it like this to use the mower you need to take off the loader, attach the mower deck, if the backhoe is on that needs to be removed/ or any other rear attachment. Now if I need to use the loader or forks etc I have to remove the mower...you get the idea. All that being said I want a good cut and to have maneuverability this is why I got my jd950m zero turn.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I mowed today. Been getting a good amount of rain lately. A few days ago I sprayed a fungicide down my driveway, my fall reno last year. This reno have been struggling all year but finally seems to be turning the corner. Cut it at 3"



My backyard is looking strong I just sprayed out some clover and a few other weeds. Cut at 3.5"


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

All of it looks gorgeous. Agreed that the nice wide stripes really set it off. Nice job on your valve box. Looks good and clean


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update day 33 on my Blueberry kbg pot test. It's growing like crazy, I cut it down to the pot once already. I want to say it's faster growing than the other kbg cultivars I've used. For comparison I planted a pot of 4th Millennium tttf and a little bewitched together. It's about 3 weeks old, you can see the color is darker on the tttf atm. Curious to see if that lasts.
Blueberry is on the left...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Your project is coming along nicely. I enjoy seeing the seed pots this time of year, when established lawns are in survival mode. I think you will really like the BB, with its really dark color and upright growth habit. It's more suited to rotary mowers than reel mowers with the growth habit/speed, from what I hear. When it matures, what HOCs are you considering? I'll definitely continue to follow.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Your project is coming along nicely. I enjoy seeing the seed pots this time of year, when established lawns are in survival mode. I think you will really like the BB, with its really dark color and upright growth habit. It's more suited to rotary mowers than reel mowers with the growth habit/speed, from what I hear. When it matures, what HOCs are you considering? I'll definitely continue to follow.


I will probably keep the HOC similar to my other areas between 2.5-3.5" depending on time of year and weather conditions. My backyard is all compact midnight kbg and it looks awesome cut this height. It took a few years for it really to settle in tho, I remember complaining with all the different cultivars the grass would grow at different rates...I don't really notice that anymore.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I got ny soil test for my reno area doesn't look to bad....

This soil test below is from my reno last year this area needs some work. Makes sense this was soil that was never touched (before last fall)had moss, weeds and even just bare sand/dirt. 
# 1 is to fix the pH. I thought my K would be better I put down two SOP apps already this year adding about .75/m per app


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been working on my seed bed the last few days...its almost ready for seed. Depending on weather I might drop seed this weekend.






I also smoked the front lawn....will give it another glypho app tomorrow


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You need Boron!

A cool way to apply it: put your XGRN or Baystate in a wheelbarrow. Mist it with your nozzle (not too wet). Sprinkle a couple tablespoons of 20 mule powder per 1,000 square feet into the fert. Mix it up thoroughly until it's distributed and sticks to the fert. Throw it in your spreader and apply in at least 2 directions. Or split into 2 half apps for better control.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> You need Boron!
> 
> A cool way to apply it: put your XGRN or Baystate in a wheelbarrow. Mist it with your nozzle (not too wet). Sprinkle a couple tablespoons of 20 mule powder per 1,000 square feet into the fert. Mix it up thoroughly until it's distributed and sticks to the fert. Throw it in your spreader and apply in at least 2 directions. Or split into 2 half apps for better control.


I just got mft from Subvert NPK, it has boron as one of the ingredients. We will see how much it helps.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

After looking at the weather for the next couple of weeks I am making my seed down date tomorrow. Just need to do some final leveling then I'm good to go. Tomorrow is July 30th and only 2 days earlier than my backyard kbg reno in 2018.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Read a recent post where you mentioned having used topsoil for leveling. Have you found any decent ones (without weeds, good soil, etc.) at Home Depot? Or were you talking about stuff you've had delivered (and if so, from who--feel free to reply in the CT thread or PM if you don't want to post it publicly).

I'm still trying to get by with compost/sand because there's less weeds hopefully that way...but the silt component is missing. And of course, no one sells just...silt. if I could buy a few bags of topsoil that was decent, I'd consider it (but am still afraid of the weeds).


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Green said:


> Read a recent post where you mentioned having used topsoil for leveling. Have you found any decent ones (without weeds, good soil, etc.) at Home Depot? Or were you talking about stuff you've had delivered (and if so, from who--feel free to reply in the CT thread or PM if you don't want to post it publicly).
> 
> I'm still trying to get by with compost/sand because there's less weeds hopefully that way...but the silt component is missing. And of course, no one sells just...silt. if I could buy a few bags of topsoil that was decent, I'd consider it (but am still afraid of the weeds).


Check these guys out. They are distributors for sportsfields and golf courses. Should be good.

http://dunningsoils.com/


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Seed is down....weather for the next week looks good. 
I still have to do the frontyard but it was too windy for another gly app so that will have to wait ...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@JDgreen18 how much peat moss did you use?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> @JDgreen18 how much peat moss did you use?


About 9.... 7 were 3cf and 2 were 3.8 cf


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I finished the front today.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks great man. We have a few high 80s and 90 days in a few days so my timeline is sticking to mid month. I forgot to ask, did you fallow the soil that you spread, if yes, for how long?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> Looks great man. We have a few high 80s and 90 days in a few days so my timeline is sticking to mid month. I forgot to ask, did you fallow the soil that you spread, if yes, for how long?


I spread the dirt on June 23rd...I sprayed glyphosate 3 times during that month.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > @JDgreen18 how much peat moss did you use?
> ...


What's the square footage that you covered with the peat?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > uts said:
> ...


About 8k...I did use the the landzie peat moss roller this time. Saved a lit if time


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > JDgreen18 said:
> ...


The 44" looks doable for 26k but for $600, that's steep


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> Looks great man. We have a few high 80s and 90 days in a few days so my timeline is sticking to mid month. I forgot to ask, did you fallow the soil that you spread, if yes, for how long?


I wasn't so concerned with the temps, but more with any storms....it has been dry since Friday, only chance of rain is Thursday and if I can sneak by it looks dry for another week. To me washout is the biggest concern.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess now the question is will I get dumped on tomorrow night...it all depends on the track of the storm. Possible up to 4" in less than 10 hours. If I can get past this no rain for another 6 days. Fingers crossed
FYI Tomorrow is day 5 I had germination in my bucket test on 6.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> I guess now the question is will I get dumped on tomorrow night...it all depends on the track of the storm. Possible up to 4" in less than 10 hours. If I can get past this no rain for another 6 days. Fingers crossed
> FYI Tomorrow is day 5 I had germination in my bucket test on 6.


Didnt know it could be 4". For me it shows 0.45".. that would be insane if it happens. Hopefully no one gets that much. Someone somewhere is doing a reno..lol


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess now the question is will I get dumped on tomorrow night...it all depends on the track of the storm. Possible up to 4" in less than 10 hours. If I can get past this no rain for another 6 days. Fingers crossed
> ...


They said it on local fox news...the more south and east the worse it will be...I'm hoping it goes more east...thanks lol


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

My reno area is about 25' wide. There is about a 50' or so area that has a bit if a grade...im thinking of putting a tarp over just this area to keep it from washing out on the driveway. I just need to get past this storm and I'm good for another week of clear weather.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like the forecast is in my favor still have the possibility of some heavy rain most will miss to the east. I found some left over m-binder tackifier in my garage I threw it down in area with a bit of a grade.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I HAVE GERMINATION!!! in just 5 days


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Beautiful! &#128077;&#128076;


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> Beautiful! 👍👌


Yeah man I got lucky last night hardy any rain...looks like clear sailing until possible storms next Wednesday...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! 👍👌
> ...


You timed it perfectly man. Literally the first thing I checked on my phone was the rain and your journal was the first I opened with my coffee!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 8 update pic on driveway reno




Day 7 on the front lawn...not really much to see from the pic but I can tell you they are there


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Wooooohoooo!! That looks super!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I went out to look at my reno today...pretty happy with germination but realized i have pythium everywhere...ugh
I'm 11 days from seed down


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see a spiderweb but also do see fungus.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> I see a spiderweb but also do see fungus.


I have anozy and prop on hand looks like anozy treats pythium...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't id from the images. The question is how to apply it without walking all over that?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> I can't id from the images. The question is how to apply it without walking all over that?


I just applied it I walked as carefully as I could...I figured any damage of walking on it would be less than just letting the fungus run wild...here's another photo looks like pythium to me


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think that was the right choice. Hopefully not too much damage by walking on the seedlings.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I think that was the right choice. Hopefully not too much damage by walking on the seedlings.


I want to try and dry it out a little lots of rainy humid weather the last few days...now starts a heat wave...so this will be a challenge. I'm wondering if I should water it in or if there's enough wetness already in the soil


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

What rate did you seed at? That's some crazy germination for only 11 days.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> What rate did you seed at? That's some crazy germination for only 11 days.


About 2.5-3 pounds per 1000.
I did try a new fast acting lime product at seed down. I've been using it for years but never at seed down. I read how it helps with quicker germination. My soil test indicated my pH was low anyway so I put this down at the full rate of 11.5/m
This is my first experience with Blueberry kbg but I can tell you this is definitely ahead of my kbg reno in my backyard by a good amount. Anyway here's a pic of the product I get it at site one.
They do have other products not just lime with supposedly the same technology. Makes me curious.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 14 update...all is going well the anozy fungicide seemed to take care of the fungus issue.
I'm getting very even germination
.



Front yard isn't quite as consistent but over all not bad..day 13 for front yard


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Nice! Awesome project and looking good.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I mowed yesterday thought I would post a pic of last year's fall reno. It's looking pretty good. I have a little fungus pressure atm, also some weeds to spray out on the edges once it cools down a bit.
Across the way you can see my Blueberry mono growing in lol


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great man! The worst part of the Reno is coming up....the pout stage.

Just a heads up. I got some insider information that Blueberry will no longer be produced after this year. If you need to have any extra on hand for any reason, I would definitely get it now.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> Looking great man! The worst part of the Reno is coming up....the pout stage.
> 
> Just a heads up. I got some insider information that Blueberry will no longer be produced after this year. If you need to have any extra on hand for any reason, I would definitely get it now.


Wow thanks for the heads up...I bought a 50 pound bag and still have about 20 pounds left over.
Yeah its pouting now but at least I'm at the point that washout isn't a concern. I am very pleased with growth so far at day 16, so much further ahead of my kbg reno I did 3 years ago in my backyard.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 20 update, things are progressing some areas are maturing a bit and darkening. I have a few thinner areas but I think it will all fill in. One area I might drop a little more seed.






The front is day 19...I dropped more seed a few days ago not as much constancy in germination. I might have rushed rhe seed bed a bit but it will work out.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That looks great! I don't really see any areas pictured that look like they need more seed. I see some sparse areas, but they at least look like they've got a little bit germinating. I think it will fill in just fine, but I understand piece of mind in wanting to ensure coverage.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jskierko said:


> That looks great! I don't really see any areas pictured that look like they need more seed. I see some sparse areas, but they at least look like they've got a little bit germinating. I think it will fill in just fine, but I understand piece of mind in wanting to ensure coverage.


This is the thinner area not in the last pictures that I possibly would drop seed.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I was finally able to mow after all the rain we got from henri...over all looking really good for late August.



My reno last fall...



You can see the kbg reno on the right of the last pic is filling in nicely it was day 25, I put down .24/m or 3 pounds/m per 1000 of XGRN. I plan on mowing it this Thursday and it will be day 27.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is day 28 on my driveway reno. I mowed 2 days ago down to 1 inch with my manual reel mower. It is mostly out of the pout stage. I can mow again, hopefully tomorrow. I have a little bit of weed pressure, will be spply tenacity in a few days


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks fantastic man!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Agreed!! Looking awesome!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Reno area looks good. I still have not gotten to seed mine yet...getting late.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks guys this has been the luckiest I've been with a reno, no washouts and it's far ahead of my backyard kbg reno at 28 days. My front yard is a bit more spoty it's a day behind, I'll post pics of it soon. 
@Green what cultivars are you using?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great man. I can't wait to see that Blueberry once it matures! Smooth sailing from here! What HOC are you going to keep it at?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> Looking great man. I can't wait to see that Blueberry once it matures! Smooth sailing from here! What HOC are you going to keep it at?


Atm 1" but plan to keep it at prolly 2.5-3".


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Thanks guys this has been the luckiest I've been with a reno, no washouts and it's far ahead of my backyard kbg reno at 28 days. My front yard is a bit more spoty it's a day behind, I'll post pics of it soon.
> @Green what cultivars are you using?


Using a blend called MyHolidayLawn (MHL--no longer available). @mowww has used it as well. It has 2 or 3 proprietary cultivars in it, but they don't name them. It's one of the lowest-growing KBG blends on the market.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I mowed the driveway and front yard renos yesterday with my toro super recycler, took a few pics HOC is 1.25"
Today is day 32




Front yard




I mowed my backyard and laid down some stripes. I had to cut high at 3.75"


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

What is m-binder tackifier? Looking good!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 39
I mowed today at 1.5" it is filling in nicely. I am extremely happy with the consistency of a monostand. I don't have to much weed pressure atm,, I have been hand pulling weeds as I see them. I do need to apply another app of tenacity, I am a little late on this.






Front yard has some filling in to do but it's doing its thing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Very good. I am hoping to seed mine, but it keeps getting pushed back for various reasons. I should've done it in July. We'll see if I can make up for lateness by pushing fert once it comes up,


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That is doing good. The color is already dark.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking good. I still don't have seed down. I will get it down in a day or so.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 45 laid my first real strips with my jd 950...cut it at 1.5 inches...


Cut the other side of rhe driveway atv3 inches. Thought this was a cool pic with the stripes on both sides of the driveway


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Another LOTM coming soon!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks great JD. Nice work as always. Blueberry is probably what I'll use again when I reno.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice. Looking great! Just need to get the grass out of the crack


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> Another LOTM coming soon!


Thanks a lot.


gregonfire said:


> Looks great JD. Nice work as always. Blueberry is probably what I'll use again when I reno.


Thanks I didn't realize you used Blueberry on your previous reno I look forward following along, you new property looks very nice.


livt0ride said:


> Nice. Looking great! Just need to get the grass out of the crack


Man your right about that, hopefully next year or two I'll replace my driveway.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Thanks I didn't realize you used Blueberry on your previous reno I look forward following along, you new property looks very nice.


Thanks, yep used bewitched and blueberry!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mowed my property today, 
Day 51 on my Blueberry reno, raised the hoc to 2 inches




Last years reno hoc 3.25




Back yard hoc 3.5. I had a little fungus back here. I decided to skip my scheduled fungicide app last month. With my reno in the front the dogs need to use the backyard. My strategy is to keep the dogs off the area for a day and usually apply fungicides for my front and back on different days. Weather is changing and looks like the hot weather is done.


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

JDgreen18 said:


> Day 39
> I mowed today at 1.5" it is filling in nicely. I am extremely happy with the consistency of a monostand. I don't have to much weed pressure atm,, I have been hand pulling weeds as I see them. I do need to apply another app of tenacity, I am a little late on this.


How are you doing 1.5" on the toro super recycler? A - 1.25 scalps for me and B I think is 1.75" I hear with many of these toro there's sort of this secret 'mid-way' setting e.g. B on the front and C on the back gets you lower than B all around. Is this what you are doing?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

GangstaRIB said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 39
> ...


I spent a good amount of time leveling and preparing my seed bed. The more level you are the less likely you will scalp. I mowed it on A then went up to B I now switched to my zero turn and cutting at 2 inches


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

GangstaRIB said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 39
> ...


You can do ~1-1.5 inches on a rotary mower if the lawn is level enough. I have maintained at just over 1 inch with a Honda HRX. The problem is getting the lawn level enough.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 57 on Blueberry driveways reno, I mowed at 2.25"





Last fall kbg/tttf reno cut at 3"


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow that blueberry is daaaark for a 2 month old lawn.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

situman said:


> Wow that blueberry is daaaark for a 2 month old lawn.


Tell me about it...this was one of the biggest reasons for me picking Blueberry. It had a perfect 9 in color in NTEP trials in the NE


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that blueberry is daaaark for a 2 month old lawn.
> ...


Oh, yeah! Really dark with an upright growth habit is a great combo for a 3" HOC. Too bad they're not growing any more seed. I hate that it's falling to the wayside like Bullseye TTTF did.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > situman said:
> ...


Looks like united seed still has some if your interested. I have about 20 pounds left of my 50 pound bag. I may buy more I am considering redoing my backyard with it next fall...I know I'm crazy lol


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh no, they're not making blueberry anymore? WTH... Was gonna use that on my reno in a couple years..


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> I may buy more I am considering redoing my backyard with it next fall...I know I'm crazy lol


If you decide to do that I am sure you can sell the sod to some lucky people.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

This little bastard didn't listen to my no trespassing sign. I told him to stay at my neighbors yard. 

Day 77...reno is coming along nicely I had the starting of some fungus issue so I applied a fungicide about a week ago. I am currently cutting it at 2.5"


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Oh, yeah! Really dark with an upright growth habit is a great combo for a 3" HOC. Too bad they're not growing any more seed. I hate that it's falling to the wayside like Bullseye TTTF did.


How/when did you guys hear about this?



JDgreen18 said:


> Looks like united seed still has some if your interested. I have about 20 pounds left of my 50 pound bag. I may buy more I am considering redoing my backyard with it next fall...I know I'm crazy lol


Can't necessarily go by the inventory listed. Last year when I bought my seed, it said they had like 1500 lbs of the type left. I called, and they said they might not have any left. They checked, and it was under 10. Luckily I only needed 5. Ordered it right then.

Also, I'm looking into viability of freezing small amounts of seed before it gets outdated.

Btw, lawn looks pretty established.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Green said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yeah! Really dark with an upright growth habit is a great combo for a 3" HOC. Too bad they're not growing any more seed. I hate that it's falling to the wayside like Bullseye TTTF did.
> ...


@Green 
It was mentioned earlier in the journal by @jrubb42

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=28070&p=428429&hilit=Blueberry#p428429


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Is Blueberry a really old cultivar or something?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

situman said:


> Is Blueberry a really old cultivar or something?


Looks like it's only been around since the mid-2000s:
https://apps.ams.usda.gov/CMS//AdobeImages/200600158.pdf

America KBG, which is the original variety in the same classification as Blueberry (and very similar to it, but has much lighter color because it's older), has been around since 1984, much longer, and was discontinued in 2020. That's over 35 years. So, it's crazy that Blueberry has only been around for 15 years or so.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Your property is so unique. The reno looks just fabulous!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wile said:


> Your property is so unique. The reno looks just fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

So my septic system has been giving me trouble. It's not draining as it should and seeing its over 60 years old and I have city sewer hook up at the street I decided to connect to it. I have been getting prices and decided on a company. They are going right down my driveway since it's already pretty beat up. I'm sure I'll get some residual damage to the grass around the driveway but that will be easily fixed.
It's a long way 380' and it's 12' deep. Project should be started in a week or 2


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

What solution did they give you to get around the 1/4" per foot drop for a pipe run that long? Multiple lift stations?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

gregonfire said:


> What solution did they give you to get around the 1/4" per foot drop for a pipe run that long? Multiple lift stations?


The depth of the sewer hook up at the street is 12'. Plus I have a natural pitch' from my house to the street
According to my math I need about 8' to maintain the proper drop rate.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

How's the Blueberry looking after a yr? Really interested in seeing how this turned out.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

Also really interested in the blueberry… I saw a 50lb bag for 480$… I was considering it for my backyard next year but that is a steep price.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

NHlawn00 said:


> Also really interested in the blueberry… I saw a 50lb bag for 480$… I was considering it for my backyard next year but that is a steep price.


Call pawnee buttes. You wont regret it.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

situman said:


> NHlawn00 said:
> 
> 
> > Also really interested in the blueberry… I saw a 50lb bag for 480$… I was considering it for my backyard next year but that is a steep price.
> ...


🙏🏻


----------

